# tarifa plana



## MCGF

Para referirme a la de Internet:

Tariffe plate??


----------



## edwingill

taux  fixe


----------



## Francisco Javier

Hola Mcgf
tarifa plana :* tarif de base 
*Por el momento no veo otra traducción...Saludos


----------



## MCGF

Francisco Javier said:
			
		

> Hola Mcgf
> tarifa plana :* tarif de base
> *Por el momento no veo otra traducción...Saludos



Hola FJ 
Si pongo eso ¿¿se sobreentiende que es de Internet??


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Bonjour,

Una búsqueda de ofertas en varios operadores en Internet hace aparecer que _tarifa plana_ sería: _tarif de base avec connection illimitée _(no todos lo llaman así pero creo que se podría entender)

Au revoir


----------



## MCGF

Cintia&Martine said:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Una búsqueda de ofertas en varios operadores en Internet hace aparecer que _tarifa plana_ sería: _tarif de base avec connection illimitée _(no todos lo llaman así pero creo que se podría entender)
> 
> Au revoir



D'accord et merci beaucoup


----------



## Pabloski

Hola.
No me parece que "tarif de base" sea una buena traduccion, ya que en francia, tienes tarifa plana a 40€ o a 20€ mensuales; y 40€ no es tarifa base. A lo que nos referimos en castellano a "tarifa plana" es que te puedes conectar a cualquier hora del dia y que no hay "heures pleines-heures creuses" (horario barato-horario caro). Por lo que creo que "tarifa plana" es lo equivalente a "connexion illimitée".
Adios!


----------



## mickaël

Hola,

_"Tarif de base"_ qui ne s'applique pas exclusivement aux offres internet signifie que c'est l'offre basique, la moins chère. 

Comme le dit Pabloski et d'après la traduction qu'il donne de "tarifa plana" _"connexion illimitée"_ ou _"accès illimité"_ semble être une bonne traduction.


----------



## MCGF

mickaël said:
			
		

> Hola,
> 
> _"Tarif de base"_ qui ne s'applique pas exclusivement aux offres internet signifie que c'est l'offre basique, la moins chère.
> 
> Comme le dit Pabloski et d'après la traduction qu'il donne de "tarifa plana" _"connexion illimitée"_ ou _"accès illimité"_ semble être une bonne traduction.



Il ne s'agit pas d'une _connexion illimitée_ mais d'une tarif qui coût toujours le même sans tenir en compte l'heure de connexion


----------



## mickaël

Et un *forfait illimité* ?


----------



## MCGF

mickaël said:
			
		

> Et un *forfait illimité* ?



Si pour "forfait illimité" vous comprenez qu'il s'agit d'une connexion que va avoir le même prix du moment où l'on se connecte, et cella ne depend pas de l'heure de connexion, ça peut être mon choix


----------



## mickaël

Un* forfait (internet), *c'est un prix fixe convenu à l'avance pour tel ou tel nombre d'heures d'internet par exemple.
Ex: 15 euros pour 50 heures/mois. L'heure de connexion n'a aucun importance.

Un* forfait illimité*, c'est un prix fixe pour un nombre d'heures (autant qu'il y en a dans un mois ) et de connexions illimitées. 
Ex: 20 euros/ mois, peu importe le nombre d'heures et le moment où l'on se connecte.


A toi de voir ce qui va le mieux pour ton cas.


----------



## MCGF

mickaël said:
			
		

> Un* forfait (internet), *c'est un prix fixe convenu à l'avance pour tel ou tel nombre d'heures d'internet par exemple.
> Ex: 15 euros pour 50 heures/mois. L'heure de connexion n'a aucun importance.
> 
> Un* forfait illimité*, c'est un prix fixe pour un nombre d'heures (autant qu'il y en a dans un mois ) et de connexions illimitées.
> Ex: 20 euros/ mois, peu importe le nombre d'heures et le moment où l'on se connecte.
> 
> 
> A toi de voir ce qui va le mieux pour ton cas.



Voilà, c'est ça!!!
MERCI BEAUCOUP


----------



## mickaël

mmm.. peut-être pas. 
En y réfléchissant, un forfait, c'est plus un _accord_ qu'un tarif, même si cela fixe un tarif fixe. 

Et le _"taux fixe"_ d'edwingill passé presque inaperçu ? Ca signifie bien que le prix ne varie pas; et taux est synonyme de tarif ici. 
Maintenant est-ce que c'est utilisé par les opérateurs (?)


Peux-tu donner la définition la plus précise possible de "tarifa plana" ?


----------



## mickaël

Autre chose, il me semble que les _opérateurs de téléphonie_ parlent tout simplement de "_tarif fixe"._ 

Reste à savoir si les _opérateurs internet_ l'emploient aussi, et si ça a le même sens que _"tarifa plana"._


----------



## mickaël

Merci MCGF pour votre message. Je réponds ici, comme ça si je dis de trop grosses bêtises elles pourront être corrigées. 

Je comprends maintenant pourquoi _"tarifa plana"_ est si difficile à traduire : ce type d'offre internet est très marginal en France.
Nous avons surtout des _"forfaits"_ qui proposent _"x heures/mois"_ à consommer à n'importe quelle heure du jour et de la nuit et des _"forfaits illimités"_ qui permettent en théorie de surfer le mois entier. 
Mais très peu de forfaits qui permettent de surfer de façon illimitée dans une tranche horaire du jour ou de la nuit. 
Ceux qui proposent ce genre d'offre sont surtout les opérateurs de téléphonie. Eux parlent _"d'appels illimités"_ ou de "_forfait illimité le soir entre telle et telle heure"_, par exemple, pour faire la plublicité de leurs offres. 


Sur les quelques sites parlant de ce type d'opérateurs, je n'ai vu que les termes _"forfaits", "connections" _ou_ "accès" (illimité(es))_. Donc _"forfait illimité de 8h à 18h / le soir"_ _("forfait illimité"_ pour "tarifa plana 24/24") par exemple seraient compréhensibles. 

Maintenant, si vous tenez à une traduction plus littérale, peut-être que _"tarif forfaitaire" _ou _"tarification forfaitaire"_ conviendraient. 



Je vous fait parvenir par message privé quelques liens pour ne pas faire de pub.


----------



## MCGF

mickaël said:
			
		

> Merci MCGF pour votre message. Je réponds ici, comme ça si je dis de trop grosses bêtises elles pourront être corrigées.



Merci à toi pour ton explication


----------



## mickaël

De rien 

Par contre, c'est *connexion *et non pas connection, comme je l'ai écrit.


----------



## lazarus1907

"Tarifa plana" es un *calco poco acertado* del inglés (flat rate), ya que en Español "plano" no significa "*sin posibilidad de cambio*", que sí es una acepción válida en el idioma anglosajón. No tiene sentido en español, pero la gente ya se lo ha aprendido, así que...

Siempre puedes mirar un diccionario Inglés-Francés, porque *no* es español.

Saludos


----------



## mickaël

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> "Tarifa plana" es un *calco poco acertado* del inglés (flat rate), ya que en Español "plano" no significa "*sin posibilidad de cambio*", que sí es una acepción válida en el idioma anglosajón. No tiene sentido en español, pero la gente ya se lo ha aprendido, así que...
> 
> Siempre puedes mirar un diccionario Inglés-Francés, porque *no* es español.
> 
> Saludos


 
C'est une bonne idée, mais les dictionnaires donnent une traduction à mon avis trop littérale qui ne correspond pas au jargon (jerga) des fournisseurs d'accès à internet.  


Quelques dictionnaires anglais-français :
http://www.lexilogos.com/anglais_langue_dictionnaires.htm


----------



## lazarus1907

Cuando dije que no es español, quiero decir que por más que busquéis en diccionarios que no hayan sido actualizados muy recientemente para acomodar este anglicismo, no vais a encontrarle ningún sentido a la expresión porque "plano" no significa "sin cambio" en español.

Saludos.


----------



## Jalom

En voilà un fil qui s'est inutilement complexifié...

"Forfait" est la traduction adéquate, il suffit de regarder les offres de téléphonie mobile pour s'en rendre compte : même sans être illimité, on parle de forfait lorsque le consommateur paie  un service avant même de l'avoir consommé :

ex: forfait 3h00 : vous allez payer 3h, même si vous n'en consommez qu'une.


----------

